# How do you quarantine a Piranha?



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

I've had my rhom now for about 1.5 months and just to be on the safe side , i want to quarantine it. What do i have to do? Just want to make sure it's "clean".


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if the fish is being kept alone there is no need to quarantine because quarantine is to prevent the spread of disease. either he has something or he doesn't. in your case since there have been no signs of illness he is fine. if you have a group of fish and are trying to add a new one to a group then you quarantine the new fish by keeping them in a tank separate from the tank your trying to add them to and feed them as much as you can and maybe dose with prazipro to be safe. feeding them a lot helps any parasite to develop quickly and show signs before adding them to the tank. generally tanks atleast a month to quarantine a fish.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

AS fan said:


> if the fish is being kept alone there is no need to quarantine because quarantine is to prevent the spread of disease. either he has something or he doesn't. in your case since there have been no signs of illness he is fine. if you have a group of fish and are trying to add a new one to a group then you quarantine the new fish by keeping them in a tank separate from the tank your trying to add them to and feed them as much as you can and maybe dose with prazipro to be safe. feeding them a lot helps any parasite to develop quickly and show signs before adding them to the tank. generally tanks atleast a month to quarantine a fish.


Agreed. Quarintine is to prevent diseases from being spread... so with one fish its more just looking for any signs of illness as part of a normal routine. Something like prazi pro could be used to wipe out any possible parisites, but care should be taken when using meds as piranha are sensitive to some and could die. I would just treat it with prazi pro for parisites since alot of wild fish have them then it should be good.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

Is it bad to treat it with prazi pro even if there's no signs of disease?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

1rhom said:


> Is it bad to treat it with prazi pro even if there's no signs of disease?


No Not at all 1 Rhom , Infact has quite some benefits , kills any parasites and such and will stimulate your piranha Apetite.
Even if there is no other fish in that tank it doesnt matter. to be on the safe side I would do it in another little hospital tank if you have one.

I think Prazi pro might kill benefical bacteria in your tank.


----------



## Poloute (Aug 27, 2008)

1rhom said:


> Is it bad to treat it with prazi pro even if there's no signs of disease?


I'm sure you will get a more detailed explanation from the more knowledgeable members but if it aint broke dont fix it, if the fish is showing no igns of illness no need to medicate. it would be different if prazi pro was a vitamin but its medication so if its not sick dont add extra unecesary chemicals.

Just my humble opinion


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

1rhom said:


> Is it bad to treat it with prazi pro even if there's no signs of disease?


 No its fine. Its for parisites, the majority, you wouldnt even see. Ive used it before and its fine. Just follow the directions and do not overdose!

If you do decide this, this is only really a one time thing (mayby repeat after a year) so after you wipe out any parisites, there is no need for a while unless you can see that the fish somehow got them between dosing


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

i don't have another tank,will it kill off any beneficial bacteria?


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm confused. Quaurantine it from what? It's alone, right? (so, then it's already quarantined) So, why?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

SERRAPYGO said:


> I'm confused. Quaurantine it from what? It's alone, right? (so, then it's already quarantined) So, why?


It defeats the main aspect of preventing the spread of diseases from new fish, so i guess its more like cleansing the fish to get it to top shape.


----------



## 1rhom (Nov 6, 2009)

sean-820 said:


> I'm confused. Quaurantine it from what? It's alone, right? (so, then it's already quarantined) So, why?


I guess its more like cleansing the fish to get it to top shape.
[/quote]
correct.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

just make sure you dont introduce anything through aquarium equipment (filters, powerheads, substrade ect..) and make sure your parameters are in check and i dont see why it wouldnt be in top shape


----------

